# celexa and amitriptyline



## Guest

First of all I am new here. I just found out 2 weeks ago I have IBS C. The doctor put me on celexa 20 mg. He now whats me to take amitriptyline 25 mg along with it. What other side affects does amitriptyline have besides dry mouth.I was told by the pharmacist that I would feel croggy for the first few days of taking it. So I have been stalling because of my job. I have to wait until I have 2 days in a row off. So that it doesn't effect my job.I haven't had a BM in 4 days and know when I do it will be the D


----------



## kinetic

I was on both of those... celexa I took just recently for a little over a month, and it worked great to get me out of my rather extended depression phase, and to help get me motivated again to actually do stuff =) I quit taking it because since I started feeling better, I've found other things that make me happy (a new fiance the most effective of them all) so I haven't needed it... the only difference I've noticed since i stopped is that I'm a lot happier than i've been... well probably ever







and as for amitryptilene... that one didn't work for me... I started getting some unusual abdominal pains shortly after I began taking it, and eventually I had it on any day that I took that drug... so I stopped taking it and told my dr., and haven't been put on anything else since then, but then I'm happy about that, cuz I don't like taking pills of any kind if I can avoid it... I do still take Levsin occaisionally for the abdominal pain, and immodium from time to time, but in general I manage to get by without anything now... and I feel better knowing I don't have to rely on pills to make me feel good.







also your pharmacist should give you an information sheet on the drug, and they're usually pretty extensive with covering the side effects... I don't remember myself what they were... I don't recall it having any noticeable effect other than the strange pain that made me stop taking it.


----------



## partypooper

amitriptyline is usualy given for IBS-D or IBS- Pain. It coften causes constipation, although at 25mg it may not be a significant dose to cause C. Elavil also is prescribed at lower levels to help you sleep better.Maybe you should ask your doc why he is prescribing you a constipating drug if constipation is your main problem?


----------



## Guest

Thank you for your response.In April I had a total hysterectomy due to pre-cansor cells. I have had pain in the lower ab and bloating since. I thought I was having a hormonal imbalance problem due to memory lost,insommina,feeling down and couldn't get motivated to do anything. The doctor told me I was moderate depressed. For the pain he wanted me to have a colonescopy. They put me out and woke up in recovery to find out my colon still wasn't empty. So I had to have enema after enema after enema. Then back to the OR. They didn't find anything. The surgon said that I must have a blockage that is causing the problem. When I went back to the doctor he told me that it was IBSC. I just finished up the prescribtion laxative last night. I have been on celexa and I have started getting around to get my home ready for winter. The lower pain is gone. Last night I felt very naesua. Belched so bad! The bloating is coming back. I finally went today after 4 days of not going. This time I went just a little 5 times today. I don't think the celexa is working. Any Ideas. Sorry this is so long.


----------



## partypooper

If pain is no longer a problem, then I might question the addition of elavil even at 25 mg. It sounds like you have pretty severe IBS-C so I would not want to aggravate that tendency.I am assuming you are eating plenty of fiber and drinking plenty of water?I am sorry I can not help you more - I have the opposite problem- IBS-D. However, there are plenty of people here with IBS-C. Maybe you should post in the main discussion group. You will get more responses.Good luck!


----------



## Guest

My doctor put me on amitryptolene (misspelled I am sure) and I felt like a truck hit me. I had the same reaction as if I was taking Vicadon. I only took 25mg at night and the next day I could not keep my eyes open. So the next night I took half a pill. Well, everytime they started to wear of I got a headache. All day I felt like I was not really there. I took it for 4 days and the fourth day when it started to wear of I had bad cramps ibs attack and a screaming headache. It was not worth it for me. To also let you know, I do fall asleep from one Tylenol and am supersensitive to anything I take. I am taking Citrucel in the morning and avoiding breads and other Cabohydrates like the plague. When I do that I usually feel a lot better. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## HipJan

At first, my neurologist prescribed Amitryp. for me - because of my long-term lower pelvic pain (inflamed nerves or something). I didn't take it, though, because I was on antib's at the time. On a later appointment, he said if there's one thing I didn't need right now it was medications! Yay, someone who noticed my body needs a rest! I reminded him he'd given me the Ami. prescription but that I hadn't taken it, and I believe he muttered, "good." But on a positive note, I have heard that Ami. does help a lot of people with their pain, without too many side-effects.


----------



## Guest

I have been taking Elavil for about 2 months now and after the first week of wicked side effects I feel pretty good. I have IBS D and it seems to "stop me up" and keep me more relaxed. That first week my side effects mimicked those of "morning sickness" where I was dizzy, nauseaous and shaky. But they went away after 7 days. I occassionally will get a rapid heartbeat but its not that bad. There is no hangover effect like with Valium or sleep aides and its great to help you sleep. Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest

Hi just writing to say i have suffered with IBS-C/D for about 10yrs. recently i was put on Amitriptyline {50mg} i was on these for about 6 mths. i suffered with headaches,sweating,the shakes,increased tiredness/sickness and most of all increadable weight gain. the tablets did not help the ibs. in the end my doctor took me off of them. I suffer from IBS-C and IBC-D living in the united kingdom it does not seem to be as understood as in the USA. I have been told by my boss that i am being silly only women suffer from IBS. DOCTORS dont seem to know alot about it also. there are less drugs available for people like me{ just mint tablets,that they keep giving to me which don't do much}. is anyone else from the UK and have these types of problems.


----------



## Guest

Hello I Have been on Amitriptyline for 3 years I take 25mg 3 times a day then 75 Mg At night It has helped very much ??I have IBS And Crohn's Disease And it has been a War ???? I also take Ataivan Which Dose help At night ???? Amitriptyline is A good drug but you need to be on it for a while to get use to it and to let the drug work ??? I felt the same symptoms as many of you At first but you need to realize it takes time for the drug to bulid up in your system and for it to work ????


----------

